# 100(110) Gallon stocking



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright, this is a bit premature I guess, since I won't be putting water in it until start of the new year, but I guess it is useful to know what fish I want in there in order to put the right substrate and plants/etc. So, I just bought a used 100 gallon (measurements come up to 110 gallons, so which is it?) It's 72 x 18.5 x 19 3/8 

So... lets talk. I'm thinking that I don't want to keep 100 little fish in this tank, I'd like no more then 10? fish. In my dense skull, I was thinking along the lines of 3-5 fish that are good size, but won't out grow this tank. I'm not buying a bigger one, so they have to fit and play well together. 

Water is soft, 3 drops on an api test (in the 70s on ppm for both Gh and Kh).
Ph - 7.8 unless I change it

I'm going to buy a Rena XP4 after Christmas for filtration, and maybe throw in a sponge filter or two I have around. 


So have fun with this...

Rainbows have been suggested, but I kinda wanted something a little more docile (slow moving)
Maybe a bigger gourami (Moonlight)?
I guess if I'm feeling really generous I could take the two gouramis (one is a dwarf) from my sister to help her situation, but I don't think that's gonna make me happy.

Thanks for the help in advance!

John


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Woo hoo! 110 Gallon Tank, exciting. Fun to set up and stock!!

There are so many fish you can put in a six foot tank! I guess it's just a matter of which fish are best for your water conditions. I'm no expert on that. 

Is it going to be a planted tank? 

I have a Rena XP4, works great so far. Good water flow, stronger than I was expecting with that brand. People are always commenting on my strong flow. The XP4 will be plenty adequate for the 110. Some people will recommend a back up filter (I run two on most of my tanks). I run an HOB with the Rena, but I needed more filtration anyway, it's not just a backup. I also like that the HOB breaks the water surface for oxygenation, and I like the sound of an HOB. I know it drives some people crazy, but our whole house sounds like it. The last time we have a power outage it was eerily quiet.


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd like to plant it, but it's just going to depend on the fish that get chosen...

I know I should get a second filter, I will eventually, but if the Rena goes down, I got plenty of filtration on the 75 that I could switch over, I also have a slew of smaller HOBs sitting around that I could put on there for emergency purposes.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I planted my big tank and it did limit the fish I could keep. That's why I was wondering. 

I love it though, I'm glad I went that way. Sometimes I curse the plants when I see a fish that I can't keep because they're plants eaters, but the pros outweigh the cons, in my case anyway.


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 9, 2012)

If you were willing to lower the Ph, you could get ~6 clown loaches, amazing fish that grow to around 10-12" and would be fine in your tank, and ~6 discus, great and more amazing fish. 

You could then try and get 10-20 cardinal tetras and use those in order as dither fish, and cardinal tetras are some great fish in order to help your fish feel better. 

Goodluck man!


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

I say I'd like to plant it, but that's a lie really, I don't care if it has live plants or not, as long as it doesn't look terrible.


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 9, 2012)

Canadian Fish said:


> I planted my big tank and it did limit the fish I could keep. That's why I was wondering.
> 
> I love it though, I'm glad I went that way. Sometimes I curse the plants when I see a fish that I can't keep because they're plants eaters, but the pros outweigh the cons, in my case anyway.


I agree, plants do limit the various fish that you can keep, however, plants are very useful. Also, another thing is that plants help simulate the natural environment of the fish which is your goal in fish keeping.



OhNoFive0 said:


> I say I'd like to plant it, but that's a lie really, I don't care if it has live plants or not, as long as it doesn't look terrible.


I would recommend planting it, it looks a lot better if you focus on it, and is significantly better for your fish.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

cpwebsite said:


> If you were willing to lower the Ph, you could get ~6 clown loaches, amazing fish that grow to around 10-12" and would be fine in your tank, and ~6 discus, great and more amazing fish.
> 
> You could then try and get 10-20 cardinal tetras and use those in order as dither fish, and cardinal tetras are some great fish in order to help your fish feel better.
> 
> Goodluck man!


It specifically recomends not keeping discus with clown loaches in the clown loach profile. Discus are peaceful fish and clown loaches can be quite active. Also, clown loaches like more water flow than discus, I believe (I could be wrong on that). 

They are both beautiful fish though. Personally, I think it's better to stock according to your water conditions, than to try and make your water conditions fit your stock. Well, maybe not better, but easier. Obviously if you really wanted a certain fish it would be worth it to you to make your water fit the species, when possible.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

OhNoFive0 said:


> I say I'd like to plant it, but that's a lie really, I don't care if it has live plants or not, as long as it doesn't look terrible.


For the record, I just started with lives plants a few months ago. It was WAY easier than I thought it would be and now I wish I hadn't wasted all the money on fake plants in my tanks, as now I am in the process of switching them all to real plants. So I paid twice. With the exception of my silver dollar tank, I am going to go planted in all of them.

I have crappy (in some cases old) T8 lights or LEDs on my tanks. I use liquid ferts and tabs (the tabs last months I think), and tell the girl at the LFS to just show me low light plants (there are lots), they are growing great. As I said, I am shocked at how easy it has been. And I just use regular old aquarium gravel. I'm one of those guys.


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea, I'd rather not go all drastic and try to change the water so much. Though I do like Discus, they are pretty fish, but that's a lot of water tampering to get it suitable for them. What else ya'll got?

P.S. Just got back from the pet store with new fish, was good timing on my part, I got them straight outta the packing boxes, he just bagged my fish in a new bag for me, they never touched their water at the store at all.


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe different colored Convicts?

Jack Dempsey?

South American Cichlids in general? 

Does this get the juices flowing for anyone?



anyone there? lol


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

robots

but actually the lake malawi cichlids a cool idea. go for it.

you didn't mention those in here though

DO LAKE MALWAWEIE


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Lake Malawi cichlids and African cichlids in general prefer hard water. For your soft water South American cichlids would be a good fit. I know they're cliche but I love a planted Angelfish tank. You cod have a couple schools of tetra such as Lemon, Diamond or Bleeding Heart tetras and maybe a big group of cories for the bottom.

Another favorite of mine are Severum although they may nibble on the plants. My Severum got along well with my cories and BN pleco.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm leaving heavy on a Cichlid tank... I was leaning towards the Malawi tank, but if you don't think my water plus crushed coral or something help to buffer it and increase the PH will work, lets look at South American Cichlids.... Which ones play well together and provide some color?


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

1 x Severum
1 x Firemouth
1 x Blue Acara


more or less?


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thinking...

4 x Blue Acara
4 x Festivum
maybe some yellow convicts?
and/or firemouths

I've read and read but not sure what would best suit these guys as far as numbers


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Festivum are kind of like angelfish in that you should do a group and they don't get too big so you can probably do 6 of them. I haven't kept Blue Acaras so not certain on those. Personally, I would go with a Firemouth over a Convict. I have both and my experience has been that Firemouths are more bark than bite but Convicts can be little boogers and mess wuth other fish even much larger than them. If you do get a Convict stick to just one as a pair may
make everyone else in the tank muserable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know bioload wise the tank can hold more, but I keep getting warnings from aqadvisor that they may require more territory then my tank has even though the stocking % is no where near 100%

So right now, I'm thinking

4 x Festivum
2 x Blue Acara
2 x Firemouth


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Festivum are kind of like angelfish in that you should do a group and they don't get too big so you can probably do 6 of them. I haven't kept Blue Acaras so not certain on those. Personally, I would go with a Firemouth over a Convict. I have both and my experience has been that Firemouths are more bark than bite but Convicts can be little boogers and mess wuth other fish even much larger than them. If you do get a Convict stick to just one as a pair may
make everyone else in the tank muserable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Since the exact same advice was posted twice, word for word

6 x Festivum
2 x Blue Acara
2 x Firemouth

I stopped by the pet store I've been doing my ordering from, and they only have in store, "assorted cichlids" which there was 2 very small Firemouths, the other's he was going to have to try and order. He was pretty excited about it, and seemed pretty good at picking out what they assortment was for the most part. 

Also, something that came up, aqadvisor didn't have a problem with a common pleco being in the tank other then it would out grow the tank eventually. However, my mom has a common pleco that's out growing her tank. So I was thinking of taking it on.... whacha think? It's pretty big (6" or so)

John


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry, it posted my reply twice for some reason.

You should be able to take your Mom's pleco although be aware they are big poopers and may also destroy a few plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhNoFive0 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's cool, I don't plan on planting too much, but plan on having a fair amount floating. Since they're gonna get pushed around and eaten anyway. lol


----------

